# Making a Grand Wagoneer EMP proof?



## d_saum

Ok.. so I've recently treated myself to a new car, and in doing so, have left myself with no SUV. Back in the day, I owned an 88 Jeep Grand Wagoneer and loved it... but, sold it like a big dummy. I have come across another one here recently that I'll be looking at and it's an 87 with a carburetor. Just curious if anyone knows what all would be need to either make it EMP proof, or.. what parts to have in a Faraday cage as backup? I know people usually say an alternator, coil, and computer.. anything else? Does an 87 Wagoneer have a computer? Any help would be appreciated!


----------



## eddy_dvyvan

Im pretty sure not being efi you would be good to go. 

Definatly if its a manual

if its an auto i doubt its new enough to have a tcu but it MAY


----------



## Tirediron

If you have a spare ignition module and a voltage regulator as well as anything else that appears computer controled (probably nothing at that vintage) A complete spare distributor stashed somewhere would be a good idea. (If you can't field change a distributor successfully either learn how or get a good bicycle or horse)


----------



## KE5GIZ

The only electronics on a 88 Grand Wagoneer is the distributer pick up coil, ignition module, alternator, cruise control module, and radio.


----------



## VUnder

KE5GIZ said:


> The only electronics on a 88 Grand Wagoneer is the distributer pick up coil, ignition module, alternator, cruise control module, and radio.


Do you think he may be better off to keep a full breaker point/condenser distributor as a spare? The newer ignitions, though carbureted, still have the "brain box" module, and I am not sure how emp proof they are. I have old Fords, and I keep a breaker distributor ready to drop in. Earlier this morning, I straightened the firing order out on a dodge 318, and did I appreciate that my Ford distributors are in the front of the engines.


----------



## KE5GIZ

VUnder said:


> Do you think he may be better off to keep a full breaker point/condenser distributor as a spare? The newer ignitions, though carbureted, still have the "brain box" module, and I am not sure how emp proof they are. I have old Fords, and I keep a breaker distributor ready to drop in. Earlier this morning, I straightened the firing order out on a dodge 318, and did I appreciate that my Ford distributors are in the front of the engines.


Yes you could go to the older distributer.


----------



## VUnder

I really wonder about the old vehicles being okay anyway, they are surrounded by metal and the wheels keep it insulated, unless you run old steel wheels like we do here in arkingsaw.


----------



## d_saum

Thanks for all the info guys! I'm making a list if I buy this jeep. Better safe than sorry huh? I'll keep you posted.


----------



## Tirediron

VUnder said:


> I really wonder about the old vehicles being okay anyway, they are surrounded by metal and the wheels keep it insulated, unless you run old steel wheels like we do here in arkingsaw.


I read somewhere about hanging a chain to ground the vechicle, except that they recomended attaching it to the rear axle, which is ussually isolated by rubber bushings:scratch


----------



## d_saum

Tirediron said:


> I read somewhere about hanging a chain to ground the vechicle, except that they recomended attaching it to the rear axle, which is ussually isolated by rubber bushings:scratch


I actually heard about that except that it was hung from the hitch, not the axle.


----------



## VUnder

Tirediron said:


> I read somewhere about hanging a chain to ground the vechicle, except that they recomended attaching it to the rear axle, which is ussually isolated by rubber bushings:scratch


Around here, you still see chains dragging from the license plates, and sometimes still see curb feelers around the wheel wells. I was in the sporting goods store here in town and even saw some of those fishing pole clamps that clamp to the rain gutter on the older cars, still new in the package. Man, could I deck out my ole '71 Galaxie with that.....


----------



## Marcus

The whole thing about using any sort of Faraday cage to protect against an EMP is the it must be grounded to the earth. Otherwise, the charge will remain on the surface of the cage.
FWIW, fuel trucks use a grounding strap to prevent the buildup of a static charge on the vehicle which could be cause a spark when connecting the hoses. Usually, it's attached to the frame or the tanker portion of the body to ensure the vehicle is at earth ground.


----------



## VUnder

Marcus said:


> The whole thing about using any sort of Faraday cage to protect against an EMP is the it must be grounded to the earth. Otherwise, the charge will remain on the surface of the cage.
> FWIW, fuel trucks use a grounding strap to prevent the buildup of a static charge on the vehicle which could be cause a spark when connecting the hoses. Usually, it's attached to the frame or the tanker portion of the body to ensure the vehicle is at earth ground.


There is a lot of oilfield here, and lots of pipelines. Three guys killed two weeks ago trying to load a set of tank batteries. Also have had people killed driving in an area where a pipeline was leaking, and their vehicle caused an explosion. Problem is the high humidity keeps the gas concentrated in low lying areas. Grounding everything is a good idea altogether. Just imagine if an earthquake hit and broke all the pipelines. Right now, they are drilling over six hundred wells near here, within two miles, and it is all natural gas. Built a new natural gas refinery close enough that I can see the flare burning at night. I am in the Haynesville Shale area.


----------



## Jimmy24

Only true way to be pretty much EMP proof is magneto ignition, manual transmission and a hill to park it on.....other way is an older diesel car/truck/tractor with manual fuel shutoff and the same hill...

Jimmy


----------



## LincTex

I think the Jeep used the same ignition module as a Ford Duraspark? I know the 70's ones did, not sure of the 87-88 ones, though. 

1) I would keep a spare distributor with a pick-up coil installed, 
2) a spare ignition module (HEI would work, and is smaller) 
3) and a spare alternator rebuild kit. 
4) spare fuses/circuit breakers/wire/electrical tape.

I think the starter would be fine.... maybe a spare solenoid.

All of this would fit in one ammo box.


----------



## VUnder

I have a couple of magnetos located for a Ford 300 6 cylinder. The old diesel idea is good too. Some older farm/industrial/logging equipment had diesel engines with bell housings and standard transmissions. Easily adaptable to an automobile. I had two 4cyl ford diesels set up that way. Those engines are plenty for a truck. I don't know why they have not been in trucks all along.


----------



## LincTex

VUnder said:


> I have a couple of magnetos located for a Ford 300 6 cylinder. The old diesel idea is good too.


I have had so many magnetos go bad (and getting very hard to find parts for) that I am not going to consider them. Many, many bad memories of huffing and puffing and cranking my poor heart out.

I can make an HEI module work with just about any spark ignition engine in existence, so I'll just keep enough spares around to keep me until all easily available fuels are gone.

Small hand-crank (or even pull-rope Yanmar) diesel engines are plentiful enough that I think eveybody that is concerned about EMP should have at least one on hand. If you can get a small "all mechanical" diesel engine running, you then have the means (with the right "goodies") to make anything else run again.


----------



## VUnder

So maybe using the little Yanmar as a pony motor?


----------



## LincTex

VUnder said:


> So maybe using the little Yanmar as a pony motor?


Yep. Really handy for running a line-shaft in the shop, too.


----------



## d_saum

For those that didn't see my other thread, I ended up buying a 1983 Wagoneer with a six banger in it. Those engines get rave reviews and are said to be just about bullet proof. I'm assuming it's not all that far off from the 87-88 years. No computer, no fuel injection, I think the auto tranny is all mechanical, so all your advice on spare parts should be the same as it was for the 87 right?


----------



## LincTex

d_saum said:


> No computer, no fuel injection, I think the auto tranny is all mechanical, so all your advice on spare parts should be the same as it was for the 87 right?


Yeah, piece of cake.

Spare dist, ignition module, alternator guts and starter (if that).

Also always nice to keep spare fuses and wire handy.


----------



## d_saum

LincTex said:


> Yeah, piece of cake.
> 
> Spare dist, ignition module, alternator guts and starter (if that).
> 
> Also always nice to keep spare fuses and wire handy.


Yee-haw! Thanks!


----------

